# How to block torrents/p2p network on OpenVZ container



## johnlth93 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,

I've searched on google regarding this matter but most of the solutions are for kvm-like system when i can load module on my own.

Non are working on OpenVZ AFAIK.

So i'm asking if anyone know any way to do that? Don't tell me to block all port it just simply not practical.

Tried string blocked but that only work on KVM AFAIK


-m string --algo bm --string "BitTorrent" -j DROP
Anyone? Would appreciate much  

Thanks,

John Lee


----------



## peterw (Sep 5, 2013)

Read this topic: http://vpsboard.com/topic/424-what-is-the-best-way-to-block-torrent-ports/


----------



## johnlth93 (Sep 6, 2013)

peterw said:


> Read this topic: http://vpsboard.com/topic/424-what-is-the-best-way-to-block-torrent-ports/


I did read that when it was posted. Mind i emphasize it's "OpenVZ" that i am talking about.


----------



## peterw (Sep 6, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> I did read that when it was posted. Mind i emphasize it's "OpenVZ" that i am talking about.


I see, not the OpenVZ node but inside of OpenVZ.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 15, 2013)

The best way to combat them is to have a clear clause in your AUP or TOS that states it is not allowed. This will allow you to suspend and or terminate on sight or however you choose to deal with it. But there is no real way of stopping it. Besides, if they are using it for legal reasons, and not consuming huge chunks of resources, why does it matter?

The only way if it is such a huge concern would be to constantly monitor traffic patterns and search each VPS that raises suspicions, though I wouldn't recommend that practice as it would constitute a privacy violation in my opinion. But ya, not too much you can do.

People are going to abuse your systems, there is nothing you can do about it except mitigate it as it happens.


----------

